# snake n squirrel



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

I havent posted in awhile and figured id post some pics of what i killed the other day. I blew this squirrel clean off the tree he was barking and chattering at me from, about 10 meters away. I shot the snake when it crossed my path, from about 20ft. Yall keep shooting.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

chico said:


> I blew this squirrel clean off the tree he was barking and chattering at me from, about 10 meters away. I shot the snake when it crossed my path, from about 20ft. Yall keep shooting.


 :rofl: talking like a cowboy with a bad deposition. remind me to never look in your direction . i liked this post, straight to the point and heres your [email protected] pictures. keep posting like this. keep walking tall.


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

a snake from 20ft, DAMN good shot


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!!! Love the natural. That snake looks like a diamond back ... nasty customer. Never ate one myself, but I hear they are not bad ... snake and squirrel pie??? :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Still yet to get a squirrel, had a chance at one yesterday but didnt take the shot as there was too much cover, i will soon though


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good hunt! :thumbsup:


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

I appreciate that yall. Ill be sure to post more later on.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shooting and gorgeous colors on that snake, looks like a copperhead, make a gorgeous backing for a bow.


----------



## Bullitt (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice fox squirrel, Chico! Those are tough ones to kill !Love your natural fork. What ammo is used, please?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice shooing. Snakes are hard to hit.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Bullitt said:


> Nice fox squirrel, Chico! Those are tough ones to kill !Love your natural fork. What ammo is used, please?


Thanks Bullitt, I used marbles.


----------



## Bullitt (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the response, Chico! I thought I saw 3 marbles in the photo.

Good shootin,


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Great shooting, lovely natural, can't beat the feeling when you have success with something you made completely yourself.


----------

